# Teaching A Puppy To Swim



## Mike Schoonbrood

What steps do *you* take to teach a puppy to swim in a swimming pool? How do you overcome the negative/nervous reaction a puppy shows when faced with a swimming pool?


----------



## Bob Scott

111


----------



## Bob Scott

Mike, in your video clip of Lyka, you show a pic of here trying to climb into a plastic pool. That's a great place to start. Put just an inch or two of water in there and toss in her fav toys (You may be to big for the pool  ) I would also put something in there that would make it easy to climb in and out. Right now it's just about associating the water with fun and not necesarily seeing if she'll swim. 
You might also see how she reacts to a trickle of water from a garden hose. 
My GSD pup swam for the first time at 12 wks old. He saw my buddy toss a stick in a pond for his golden Retrieve and just followed him in. 
Some take to it naturally. Some need slow introductions. Personelly, I'm not a big fan of the \"Toss em in and let em learn\" idea. It may work. It may not, but I see no reason to put stress on a young pup. Keep their confidence up ALWAYS! 
Be careful of to much chlorine in the pools. It can be rough on puppy eyes and coat. Of course, since your in Florida  , watch out for the gators in ponds also. 
Don't even talk to us about a day at the beach. :evil: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Jose Alberto Reanto

Mike, you'll notice that pups have that \"following\" instinct, and follows you wherever you go. That becomes ideal when you lead pups the first time in various terrain and eventually a body of water. here's some pics of pups swimming, FIRST TIME...



















Best regards...


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Jose Alberto Reanto said:


> Mike, you'll notice that pups have that \"following\" instinct, and follows you wherever you go. That becomes ideal when you lead pups the first time in various terrain and eventually a body of water. here's some pics of pups swimming, FIRST TIME.....


And speaking of that \"following\" instinct:

One of my granddogs, Tilly, a BT, wandered onto the deck one day and saw that several of the humans were lounging in the pool below her. She hopped up onto the deck railing and jumped into the middle of them.

She was a puppy then. This pool has a barrier all around, so never did anyone consider it to be an \"attractive nuisance\" and a danger to the dogs....no one ever expected a high dive off the deck.

Fun was happening without her, and that was not acceptable to her!

They were shocked to have a puppy suddenly splash into their midst.


----------



## Jose Alberto Reanto

Connie Sutherland said:


> And speaking of that \"following\" instinct:
> 
> One of my granddogs, Tilly, a BT, wandered onto the deck one day and saw that several of the humans were lounging in the pool below her. She hopped up onto the deck railing and jumped into the middle of them.
> 
> She was a puppy then. This pool has a barrier all around, so never did anyone consider it to be an \"attractive nuisance\" and a danger to the dogs....no one ever expected a high dive off the deck.
> 
> Fun was happening without her, and that was not acceptable to her!
> 
> They were shocked to have a puppy suddenly splash into their midst.



   That could have been fun to watch, Connie....


----------



## Patrick Murray

Hey Mike...to answer your question...the old fashioned way :lol: :lol: . Dogs naturally are born with the ability to swim. 

Seriously, I think the real question is getting her accustomed to water. And the answer is...like anything else...get her into it. When she's a little older get her to go under the water to retrieve her toy. Eventually she'll swim to the bottom of a 8 foot pool to get something. Now THAT would be cool! 8)


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Jose Alberto Reanto said:


> ....    That could have been fun to watch, Connie....


Yes, and proving once again what Bob Scott says about the disregard for personal safety that Border Terriers have! It was her brother who refused to back down from a purcupine despite a face full of quills. (He's OK.)


----------



## Kristen Cabe

> Dogs naturally are born with the ability to swim.


I don't know if you were saying this humorously or not, but it's not true. Some dogs can't swim, period. Ever. No matter how much time and effort you put into trying to teach them. Even with a doggie life vest that's supposed to hold them up horizontally in the water.


----------



## Guest

Dogs have the ability to swim; however, they can panic and drown like a person can, but they do have the natural ability to swim. I have seen dogs panic for whatever reason and slap at the water uselessly. 

My Chi had never been swimming before and I picked him up to plop him in the water, and he started paddling while I was still holding him about a foot away from the water. I'd say that's a natural ability.  (AND just about the cutest freakin' thing I'd ever seen!)


----------



## Connie Sutherland

I really like this series of articles about teaching puppies about water, including those who might have had a scare:
http://www.angelfire.com/vt/curlycoats/Water.html


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

I have seen a lot of dogs go under, and I really don't like the idea of anyone saying \"natural\" I have had a lot of clients over the years that lost puppies this way. No need to select for \"swim drive\" So be careful, most of the pups lost were labs, not dutchys


----------



## Greg Long

I think all dogs have the ability to swim naturally but the water may be a stress they cant work through or cant handle.They will panic and drown.JMO

Greg


----------



## Bob Scott

Inexpierience can put a lot of stress on some dogs. It generally shows up in what I call the bouy swimmer. The body is almost verticle in the water and the front legs are reaching and splashing a lot of water. I agree with Jose's comment about the willingness to follow. 
Mike, if your older dog swims, it will be a huge help with the pup. Dont over tax the pup physically.


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Greg Long said:


> I think all dogs have the ability to swim naturally but the water may be a stress they cant work through or cant handle.They will panic and drown.JMO
> 
> Greg


Yes, and especially in a pool, where they can't find the \"out.\" The first step in the pool is probably to show the puppy several times where the steps are and lead her up them and down them.


----------



## Bob Scott

My first Border Terrier's first attemt at swimming was going after a flock of geese. Rags was about 12-14wks old. He ran into the water and proceeded to swim out to the geese, One of the geese turned on him, pecked his head and proceeded to climb on top of rags. I started throwing rocks to chase off the geese. Rags came up spitting and coughing and STILL headed after the geese AGAIN  . Luckily the geese took to wing this time and I was able to call Rags back.


----------



## Jose Alberto Reanto

Bob Scott said:


> Inexpierience can put a lot of stress on some dogs. It generally shows up in what I call the bouy swimmer. The body is almost verticle in the water and the front legs are reaching and splashing a lot of water. I agree with Jose's comment about the willingness to follow.
> Mike, *if your older dog swims, it will be a huge help with the pup. Dont over tax the pup physically*.


That's right, Bob. Sensiblity is the word. While the pup is introduced to various environments, it may be far easier if you have a dog that the pups can model from. Just like in the olden and golden days of the breed when young pups were brought to the herding fields to \"learn\" from the adults. Strong dogs are raised that way. 

Humans must first cross the body of water or lead the pups in terrain workouts to show pups the way, like as if its one of those obstacles that need to be crossed in the course of the work.

Best regards...


----------



## Hil Harrison

I just took my pup to the beach and the first time let her see the water and paddle in it, but didnt encourage her to go in. She kept going back to see the water and kept sticking her nose in. The second time I took her ball and played with it near the water edge. Third time she was in up to her middle and running through the water like an idiot :lol: As long as there is not too much pressure and you keep them interested most will go back to look. Sure thing that does help that has been mentioned here, is to have an older dog that loves to swim to go too. Usually they are like sheep, one goes in the other follows.


----------



## Jose Alberto Reanto

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I have seen a lot of dogs go under, and I really don't like the idea of anyone saying \"natural\" I have had a lot of clients over the years that lost puppies this way. No need to select for \"swim drive\" So be careful, most of the pups lost were labs, not dutchys



Jeff has a good point here. It may no longer be \"safe\" using natural in what was once natural in dogs. Ignorance, vanity and greed permeate the dog world and nowadays one can see pointers that no longer point, retrievers no longer retrieve, Shepherds that lost all its herding and working instincts, etc. In short, they can no longer do what their breednames stand for. I've likewise seen one golden plunged to a river and almost drowned, while 8-week old GSD pups kept swimming from bank to bank all seemingly not wanting to get out of the water.

It's sad...

Just an observation...


----------



## susan tuck

I have always started my dogs in water as soon as they are done with puppy shots, pretty much the way Hil described, with a ball.


----------



## Stacia Porter

You mean have to teach them  ? Huh. Someone forgot to tell Achilles he's supposed to be afraid of that sort of stuff. He's been jumping in ponds/lakes/wading pools since we got him, and running himself through sprinklers and under water faucets.


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Stacia Porter said:


> You mean have to teach them  ? Huh. Someone forgot to tell Achilles he's supposed to be afraid of that sort of stuff. He's been jumping in ponds/lakes/wading pools since we got him, and running himself through sprinklers and under water faucets.


Yep, they sure can differ!

And from what I've read, the water retriever breeds are just as likely to need persuasion as other breeds.........it's an individual thing, I gather!


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood

OK I just did what I remember someone saying a while back.... the pool has a straight down drop off that is a little intimidating to a puppy to get to the first step, so she wasn't responding to coming to me or anything like that.... so instead I just picked her lil butt up, she was calm as could be as I carried her into the pool, then put her paws in the water to just get her relaxed n used to the water, she did great, no struggling or freaking out, other than her automatic \"paddling\" reaction to being in water! Then with my hand under her I let her swim about 1.5ft to the top step n climb outta the pool with lotsa praise... then I had a wet puppy running around like a maniac wagging her tail... then I did it again n dried her off, then put her in her crate to sleep... the whole ordeal was very tiring for the lil girl, but she did awesome!

My older dog freaks out if I even look like I'm gonna try to get him in the pool LOL. I was hoping that Cujo would follow the lil one into the pool one day... :lol:


----------



## Bob Scott

\"Running around like a maniac wagging her tail\". Hmmmmm! Sounds to me like she's gone over the edge Mike. She should be rehomed immediately! 
Now..I know a nice old, gray haired grandpa type that would be willing to take her off your hands.   :wink: 
Kin ya tell that I'm green with envy here? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> OK I just did what I remember someone saying a while back.... the pool has a straight down drop off that is a little intimidating to a puppy to get to the first step, so she wasn't responding to coming to me or anything like that.... so instead I just picked her lil butt up, she was calm as could be as I carried her into the pool, then put her paws in the water to just get her relaxed n used to the water, she did great, no struggling or freaking out, other than her automatic \"paddling\" reaction to being in water! Then with my hand under her I let her swim about 1.5ft to the top step n climb outta the pool with lotsa praise... then I had a wet puppy running around like a maniac wagging her tail... then I did it again n dried her off, then put her in her crate to sleep... the whole ordeal was very tiring for the lil girl, but she did awesome!...:


That's the ticket, Mike -- make 100% sure she knows exactly where the steps are. 

What FUN!


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood

Bob Scott said:


> \"Running around like a maniac wagging her tail\". Hmmmmm! Sounds to me like she's gone over the edge Mike. She should be rehomed immediately!
> Now..I know a nice old, gray haired grandpa type that would be willing to take her off your hands.   :wink:
> Kin ya tell that I'm green with envy here? :lol: :lol:


LOL

Over the edge sounds about right, she bit my leg today right in the calf, one of them there \"full calm bites\" too, the kind where she really sinks in her teeth n has no intention of letting go. Gah, that hurt.... had to pry the lil psycho's mouth off my leg. All this because I was restraining her on a leash, then she decided \"well if you're gonna be like that I'm just gonna turn around n attack your leg\".

So... is this what people talk about when they say they have a \"civil\" dog? Or is this just a puppyhood thing? :lol:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Temper tantrum. She is pretty young to be able to deal with the high drives and frustration emotionally, and when in doubt, BITE!! Best to ignore as much as possible, might become a lot of fun to make dad hop around. Been there.....Yeeeouch!


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen

i´m with Jeff, it gets better after 12-13 weeks...they bite less, can place thing better then.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood

LOL, oh yeah she definately has temper tantrums. I'm having fun though, lil psycho that she is. But I only have about 3 minutes a day where she's tired enough that I can pet her :lol: I need at least 6 minutes to be happy 

I don't react to anything she bites vocally, I'm as calm as I can be about it, if it really hurts I pry her lil mouth open n offer her something she can bite... usually that ends up being my fingers


----------



## Patrick Murray

I guess I stand corrected then on dogs \"naturally\" being able to swim. I grew up in the country up in Ohio and all the kids and I all had dogs and we went swimming with our dogs out in the woods and I've just never seen a dog that couldn't swim. Obviously some of you have. Thanks for setting that straight.


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Patrick Murray said:


> I guess I stand corrected then on dogs \"naturally\" being able to swim. I grew up in the country up in Ohio and all the kids and I all had dogs and we went swimming with our dogs out in the woods and I've just never seen a dog that couldn't swim. Obviously some of you have. Thanks for setting that straight.


JMHO, I'm thinking that dogs who run around in the woods and have familiarity with streams, etc., and followed the kids into water -- they probably all DO swim!  

But a puppy who has never seen water and is tossed in suddenly, or who is in a straight-sided pool for the first time with no clear idea of where the \"out\" is, or even an adult facing white water for the first time and not knowing about it -- I'm thinking it's a whole different thing.


----------



## Jose Alberto Reanto

Connie Sutherland said:


> JMHO, I'm thinking that dogs who run around in the woods and have familiarity with streams, etc., and followed the kids into water -- they probably all DO swim!


That make kids better handlers then... :wink: 



> But a puppy who has never seen water and is tossed in suddenly, or who is in a straight-sided pool for the first time with no clear idea of where the \"out\" is, or even an adult facing white water for the first time and not knowing about it -- I'm thinking it's a whole different thing.


Better allow them to wade at shallow waters first, eventually they'll go to the deep as they follow their handlers...


----------



## susan tuck

gee whiz, Mike, you get to actually pet your dog? I can only pet mine when he's sleeping otherwise he's a whilrling dirvish!! All I can say, as long as they are this age, redirect, redirect, redirect! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood

susan tuck said:


> gee whiz, Mike, you get to actually pet your dog? I can only pet mine when he's sleeping otherwise he's a whilrling dirvish!! All I can say, as long as they are this age, redirect, redirect, redirect! :lol: :lol:


Well, she even bites when she's sleeping, but then her bite isn't very hard so I can just keep my finger in her mouth while I pet her... :lol: I'm serious... it's not even about the drive, she'll sit in my lap no problem, its the biting, she's all bite bite bite bite bite. The nicest she's been to me was when I first got her from the airport n she was warming up to me, she doesn't bite when she's warming up to someone. I have no doubt she'll bite when it comes to working LOL.


----------



## susan tuck

Love bites, Mike....you'll cherish each scar when she grows out of it.


----------



## Greg Long

susan tuck said:


> Love bites, Mike....you'll cherish each one when she grows out of it.


The good ones never grow out of it! :lol: :wink: 

Greg


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood

susan tuck said:


> Love bites, Mike....you'll cherish each scar when she grows out of it.


All 683 of em LOL.


----------



## susan tuck

True, none of mine ever did. I'm ftalking the cheap shot puppy rips.


----------



## Becky Shilling

Our first GSD pup couldn't stand that the Weim was going out for a toy. She warmed up to being a water-dog right off the bat. When we got Brago (now just over 7 months), he tried to follow the girls along the shore and HATED getting water splashed in his face. He was a little slower to start going in for a swim, but now that is the main way we exercise him. Our newest girl  I think she is part seal! She will already swim out 10-15 feet to retrieve a dummy and she is only 11 weeks!! She is also the only one that regularly dives into my little ornamental pond in the backyard. Not so good for my water lilies and fish! :lol: :lol: It is funny though, she like to GET wet, but she doesn't like to BE wet. When she gets out, she will whine and lick herself like a cat until I take a towel and dry her, then she's perfectly happy to go back in. Go figure! :roll:


----------



## Elly Elsenaar

Yordi is the one who swim, you can hardly called it swim but he goes in to the water, I think is because he has no tail, but when we throw his ball he wants to have it, and we learn the other ones swim together with him, they all likes the ball, we have a ball who don't go under so stays on the water, thats how we learn our dogs swim!


----------



## Elly Elsenaar

here a link from a dutch dog swimmingpool, you can take swimminglessons! I know its traveling far you guys, hope you can read it a bit, cause its written ofcourse in dutch!

http://www.hondenzwembad.nl/

The swimmingpool is called wet nose!

Here a other dogswimmingpool written also in English

http://users.skynet.be/fa427581/Klaverhoeve-concept/Zwembad/Hondenzwembad-nl.htm


----------



## Maren Bell Jones

Mike, I think you should start Lyka on dock diving. She'd probably be a natural. I found out about a month ago down at the Lake of the Ozarks that Zoso doesn't like to actually swim in water deeper than he can stand in, but he sure does love to splash. 

I also found out that if you plan on bringing your dog to a lake or ocean or whatever where there are other swimmers, it is helpful to acclimate your dog to people in swim masks and goggles. Zoso adores playing with kids and there was a kid on the beach he loved running up to and he was play bowing all over the place, splashing, and having a good ol' time. All up until the point where Zoso wandered away for a moment and this weird creature surfaced from the depths with this blue mask on. He looked so conflicted, like there is a fun kid to play with but the mask is weird and scary! He got used to it shortly after barking and bristling slightly, but that was one thing I didn't acclimate him to when he was younger.


----------



## susan tuck

My Arkane has become the swimming wonder dog. Can't keep him out of a body of water to save my life - unless I tease him with a rag or bite toy, then he can't get out soon enough to get the toy as far as he is concerned. He loves water in the same way all 6 of my previous GSD's have. He is a water monster.


----------



## Becky Shilling

Wet Nose!!! I like that!

None of my Dobies was EVER a water dog. We kept a kiddie pool in the back yard for them and if it was reeeeally hot they would stand in it. Just stand. We have a ballpark not too far from our house and after a big rain, water would stand in the field nearby about 6-10 inches deep. They loved to run through it and splash, but swimming was out of the question.


----------

